# Vandal resistant receptacles.



## clkconstruction (Feb 20, 2008)

I am doing a project for a couple of large park-and-ride facilities and they want to add receptacles where the tree planters are. The tree planter consists of a round area cut out of the concrete with a metal grate around the base of the tree. They would like to add receptacles in the planters up next to the trees that are vandal resistant. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Put 'em in an _enclosure_ that's VR.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

^^

What is that like a little 60 amp disconnect box?


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> ^^
> 
> What is that like a little 60 amp disconnect box?


 it sure looks like a pull out - i have put in bubble covers with a place to lock it closed but with a hammer its soon comprimiszed


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

ampman said:


> it sure looks like a pull out - i have put in bubble covers with a place to lock it closed but with a hammer its soon comprimiszed


Must be some kind of idiot going around smashing electrical apparatus with a hammer. :furious:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Must be some kind of idiot going around smashing electrical apparatus with a hammer. :furious:


That's why you stick a huge label on it that says, "DANGER: HIGH VOLTAGE! RISK OF SHOCK OR ELECTROCUTION!"


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

480sparky said:


> That's why you stick a huge label on it that says, "DANGER: HIGH VOLTAGE! RISK OF SHOCK OR ELECTROCUTION!"


Can we get that in camouflage to match the tree planters?


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I assume since your going to be putting these in the planter box with a stub up, why not have these recessed in concrete?


----------



## clkconstruction (Feb 20, 2008)

slowforthecones said:


> I assume since your going to be putting these in the planter box with a stub up, why not have these recessed in concrete?


That is a really good idea. could you elaborate on that a bit?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Can we get that in camouflage to match the tree planters?


Naaaah. Just get the model with a Romulan cloaking device.:w00t:


----------



## Accuracy (Aug 29, 2009)

480sparky said:


> That's why you stick a huge label on it that says, "DANGER: HIGH VOLTAGE! RISK OF SHOCK OR ELECTROCUTION!"


Electrocution is such a big word for morons who would smash a hot box with a metal hammer standing in a puddle of water dont you say!! :laughing:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Who the hell would vandalize an electrical outlet?


Put a big orange tag on the wire to the outlet that says "Why kill yourself the hard way? Cut here!"


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

shanekw1 said:


> Who the hell would vandalize an electrical outlet?
> 
> 
> Put a big orange tag on the wire to the outlet that says "Why kill yourself the hard way? Cut here!"


Uh, keep in mind we're not talking about the sharpest crayons in the box, here. Some people are several fries short of a happy meal.


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*Cloak*

here


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Uh, keep in mind we're not talking about the sharpest crayons in the box, here. Some people are several fries short of a happy meal.


Well, yea, ok, sure, but still... vandalize a plug in? 

Must be one boring ass night if that's the best you can find to do.:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

shanekw1 said:


> ........ but still... vandalize a plug in? ...............


Well, I hear some lady named Wendy Northcutt is always looking for fresh material.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

clkconstruction said:


> That is a really good idea. could you elaborate on that a bit?


Pretty simple, empty out the planter box...run your pipe/stub up thru and attach a 4x4 outdoor box, get some plywood to make a form for the area you are going to fill with concrete. mix a bag of concrete and fill away. Note if the box planter box is made of concrete, you can take a hammer drill or rotary hammer...make a few holes, install rebar before you place the concrete.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

I've also installed the poorman's version. Stubup thru 3 cinder blocks inside a planter box, cinderblocks filled with concrete. Never had a customer complain it was vandalized again.

sometimes just the slight appearance of it being vandal resistant deters would be vandals. Vandals know if they hit 4x4 box mounted in concrete is not going to be giving way easily. they'd get tired or bored and move on to something else.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

480sparky said:


> Uh, keep in mind we're not talking about the sharpest crayons in the box, here. *Some people are several fries short of a happy meal*.


That's a great line! :laughing:

I know guys like that on the job, mostly sheet rockers and painters. :laughing:


----------



## Haaser (Aug 25, 2009)

its been a while, but a few years back we did a up-fit to a local jail. i doubt they used out of the box equipment. do they not make anything for I3 class buildings? 

if they do i would think thats about as vandal resistant as they come???


----------



## ampman (Apr 1, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Must be some kind of idiot going around smashing electrical apparatus with a hammer. :furious:


 mabye they meant tamper resitant keep little kids out


----------

